
Demystifying the Selfish Mining Bet - eklitzke
https://eklitzke.org/demystifying-the-selfish-mining-bet
======
thr0w__4w4y
"The dependent version of the problem would be where we cards are discarded
after being drawn. So on the first draw, the deck has 52 cards and 4 aces, and
thus there’s a 1/13 chance of drawing an ace. On the second draw there are 51
cards in the deck, so the second draw has a chance of 4/47 of being an ace."

Shouldn't that be a 4/51 chance?

